# The Portable OS Review-----U3, CEEDO, Prayaya V3 and MojoPac



## chilesdog (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a craze Flash Drive user and have several USB flash drives with ceedo ,prayaya v3, mojopac,and l also have a U3 smart drive . 
I found each of them have the advantages over the other. I have written a review about ceedo, u3, prayaya v3 and mojopac.
*http://portable-applications.blog.com *


----------

